# More gold



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well so much for there is not much gold they just hit a big mother load.

"Massive gold 'mother lode' discovered in Australia

Sep. 12, 2018 - 1:07 - A mine in Australia has produced what its owner believes are two of the biggest gold specimens in recorded history. Early estimates from RNC Minerals have put the total take of coarse gold from the cut at more than 578 pounds, or more than $11.5 million worth."


----------



## Squadus (Dec 11, 2019)

I love gold as an alternative asset. If you have read any book on gold investing they will tell you that when stocks and bonds go down, gold has always gone up. In fact, we have seen this so many times in history i.e. Rome, France, Germany that it is inevitable if we ever hit hyperinflation we will see the value of gold dramatically rise.

I would totally recommend buying gold bars and bullion today if you have the resources. Otherwise, you could also rollover an existing 401k or IRA into a Gold IRA. I think it is safest to be holding as many alternative assets as possible (commodities, precious metals, cryptocurrencies, real estate) when SHTF.


----------

